

GM will make a 100% electric version of Chevy Volt, says Bob Lutz - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/01/2010-detroit-auto-show-gm-chevy-volt-battery-electric-bob-lutz.php

======
cschneid
Is there a reasonable approach to have electric cars match the "instant
recharge" of a gas station? The only thing I've ever come up with is a hot-
swappable battery, so they sit and charge at a station until needed, then you
swap a new one into the car.

For instance, I live about 80 miles from the nearest BIG city. It's an hour
drive to get there, and an hour back. All electric cars I see list that as a
goal for a future generation, and even then, just barely.

I don't see a future for purely electric vehicles, it seems like hybrids cover
many more use cases.

~~~
DaniFong
Flow batteries, wherein one may pump spent electrolytes out of your tank and
replace them with new ones, fresh and charged, ready to go.

One might also use compressed air, which can be refilled with electric energy
by powering a compressor, but may also be pumped quickly, for rapid recharge.

~~~
cschneid
I need to go look up the internals of batteries, but the first option is
interesting.

The second option is basically the flywheel suggestion, except with compressed
gas instead of a spinning wheel. At that point you require a second power
system, and it's probably better to refill on gas/diesel and be done with it.

~~~
DaniFong
In our estimates compressed air can be comparable to gas in capital cost, and
far less expensive in lifetime cost. The technical development required is
substantial though.

